
Austria Has 90% Drop in Coronavirus Cases After Requiring People to Wear Masks - pmoriarty
https://www.sciencetimes.com/articles/25410/20200421/austria-90-drop-coronavirus-cases-requiring-people-wear-face-masks.htm
======
orangecat
Anecdotal, but consistent with other observations and common sense. Also check
out Czechia at [https://91-divoc.com/pages/covid-
visualization/](https://91-divoc.com/pages/covid-visualization/). They have
the lowest death rate of all listed countries, and they mobilized their
population to rapidly make masks
([https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/30/czechs-get-
to-...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/30/czechs-get-to-work-
making-masks-after-government-decree-coronavirus)) rather than CDC's absurd
strategy of lying about mask effectiveness in an attempt to prevent shortages.

------
sacks2k
This is great.

What many people don't realize is that without a vaccine, the plan has always
been to slowly re-open and socially distance. This was the plan all along
after flattening the curve, which was already accomplished.

